# FOR SALE: Barn find



## My arm

Found this in the barn. No idea what it's worth...


----------



## My arm

Another pic


----------



## My arm

And another


----------



## My arm

Serial #'s


----------



## My arm

Rear view


----------



## My arm

More serial #


----------



## My arm

Blades


----------



## My arm

Side view


----------



## luvrulz

Any Amish by you? Where are you? They use these pieces of equipment all the time, the hay chute also.... Might be some around you holding an auction soon...they usually do school consignment auctions annually....


----------



## My arm

Im in PA, but a few hours south of the Amish... Any idea of the value...?


----------



## Whistle Pig

value for old farm implements is a regional thing; it has value but only to the right buyer. Auction is the best bet. The amish might buy that but don't expect them to make you rich off the sale


----------



## My arm

Any idea how to get it involved in an Amish auction..? Thx for all the feedback!


----------



## Rocky Fields

It looks like a horse drawn sickle cutter for hay. Sickle bar is missing parts. $50-$200 in my area depending on how bad someone wants it. Some people put stuff like this out in their lawn for a conversation piece.


----------



## Madsaw

Number 5 or 6 McCormick deering sickle more. The champion seat should be sold on eBay. Best market for it the. As to Amish the ones from Lancaster pa area are much further advanced then these mowers. More if a farm primitive lawn ornament.
Bob


----------



## bigmudder77

theres stuff like this all the time on craigslist around here its been on it for years but there asking $500 or more for something that no one would ever use other than to scrap or sit out in the yard put some flowers around but its gotta be cheap and with scrap around $260 a ton here most just end up going there on a load of scrap 

amish would be who i would try to talk to first and see if they have any use for it if anything they might give you more than scrap price but like others have said dont plan on getting rich 

or throw it on ebay and see what people bid it up to might get lucky and get a couple people getting in a bidding war


----------



## ladybug

Very Neat find!


----------



## rockhound

That one is pretty much rusted down to "Yard art". you'd have to spend a good bit to restore it to working shape. I'd just sell it to yuppies for lawn ornament, like someone said. Good luck!


----------



## springvalley

I have bought a lot of these over the years and have sold a few poorer ones in the last few years as yard art. I get 200.oo for them as yard art, and if I were you I would sell the seat off it on E-bay separate, that is a champion seat and is worth as much if not more than the mower, and it is not original anyway to the mower. And it is an old one as it has the open gear on it to run the cutter bar. And it is a Case mower, not a McCormick mower. I would try it on Craigslist first, it isn`t worth hauling to an auction very far. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Madsaw

Wow Marc I am blind. I just noticed old Abe on the globe in one pic.
Yeah that seat is worth more then the mower.
Bob


----------



## Pony

That sickle isn't worth repairing. You'd be building it up from scratch.

The seat - as already noted - is pretty cool, and worth more than the rest of it.

Sell the seat on a tractor forum, and sell the rest as yard art.


----------



## springvalley

Madsaw said:


> Wow Marc I am blind. I just noticed old Abe on the globe in one pic.
> Yeah that seat is worth more then the mower.
> Bob


 That's ok Bob, I saw the Case on the tool box, but I do know my horse equipment pretty good. I have one just like this one in the picture, in just a little better shape.
Now don`t get me wrong, if you found the right person for this mower, it could be put back into use. I have seen far worse one rebuilt and running again. That is kinda the fun of this stuff is to see if you can get them rebuilt and working. And this would make a nice piece for a CASE collector to put in his collection. 
Thanks, Marc


----------



## beaglebiz

My arm said:


> Im in PA, but a few hours south of the Amish... Any idea of the value...?


Lancaster county is right near the Maryland border. How can you be a few hours south of them?


----------



## Pony

beaglebiz said:


> Lancaster county is right near the Maryland border. How can you be a few hours south of them?


There are Amish in more places than Lancaster, aren't there?

'Round here, there are Amish to the north... west... and some are south, too. Not so many east, unless you count the ones in PA... and OH... and...


----------



## beaglebiz

Pony said:


> There are Amish in more places than Lancaster, aren't there?
> 
> 'Round here, there are Amish to the north... west... and some are south, too. Not so many east, unless you count the ones in PA... and OH... and...


he said he is in PA, and thats where the largest population of amish are, Lancaster and a few in Lebanon County..fewer still in some other areas, but no where a few hours south of anywhere other than Lancaster. Whole state is only 169 miles north to south. Lived in PA most of my life and just got to wondering where you could be a few hours south of the Amish when the largest population is along the southern border with Maryland. Thats all. Sorry I mentioned it, it just didnt make sense to me


----------



## Pony

beaglebiz said:


> he said he is in PA, and thats where the largest population of amish are, Lancaster and a few in Lebanon County..fewer still in some other areas, but no where a few hours south of anywhere other than Lancaster. Whole state is only 169 miles north to south. Lived in PA most of my life and just got to wondering where you could be a few hours south of the Amish when the largest population is along the southern border with Maryland. Thats all. Sorry I mentioned it, it just didnt make sense to me


No, please, I was trying to be silly and it didn't come off well at all. 

I know there's a huge population of Amish in Lancaster, but didn't realize it was such an isolated type thing. We have so many Amish around here, it struck me as funny is all.

Now *I* am sorry that you feel you have to apologize for your post.


----------



## Pony

I should also apologize for dragging this thread so far off topic. <sigh>

It's only Monday, and I've already stepped in a big ol' pile of ... well, you know...


----------



## beaglebiz

Pony said:


> I should also apologize for dragging this thread so far off topic. <sigh>
> 
> It's only Monday, and I've already stepped in a big ol' pile of ... well, you know...


round here if you stepped in a pile of you know what...it means you got lucky 
"Honey, I really stepped in blank today, I found a pile of tomato stakes for free" (you get the idea
I am also sorry for the thread drift


----------



## doomas

sell as yard art. very old style...open gear on out side of axel...no parts anywhere to fix and very hard to pull.


----------

